# help sexing azureus



## montythefrog27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Please help me sex my two adult d. azureus.
Both together-







The first one-














The other one-














Any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How old are these guys?


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bad pics try to get clear close ups of toes !!!


----------



## montythefrog27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Here are some more pics, i know they suck but their viv has a lot vegetation, which makes taking decent photos difficult.
As for the age, I'm not sure. I bought them in august last year when they were about half that size, and I think they were a few months old then.
Here's the first frog again





















And the second





















Do you need a pic of the two together, or something for scale?
Also, the second one seems really thin, should I feed them more or separate the two?
Thanks


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Still hard to tell the sex , my group of 5 are about 12-14 months and still cannot make out sexes


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like two males.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

I agree they both look like males.
However, they are still a bit young to be certain.


----------



## montythefrog27 (Apr 23, 2014)

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

On a second look, I'm not convinced frog 2 is male. Frog 1 is. Frog 2 could be a thin female or just too young to sex.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Try fattening them up a bit and lets see what shapes they take. At a year old or so, you should be able to tell if they're same sex side by side.


----------

